# Shift pattern on 1530 John Deere



## jaka (Nov 25, 2013)

I just purchased a JD 1530 3 cyl. diesel tractor with front loader and the shift pattern plate for the tranny and two speed is too worn to make out. Does anyone have a picture of what this plate might look like? I've not purchased the operators manual for it yet.

Thanks.


----------



## jaka (Nov 25, 2013)

I found the shift pattern I was looking for. I may have posted the original question on the wrong forum. I would like to post the picture but am having problems uploading from my files.


----------

